

Spam = 40% of social media accounts - mathattack
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2012-05-24/likejacking-spammers-hit-social-media

======
snoldak924
Yes, but what percentage of email is spam? Probably higher than 40%. Gmail
accounts are much easier to setup than facebook accounts (which require email
accounts).

